# Good Luck With Your Driving Test



## voodoo95

Hello,

My girlfriend is Romanian and I am still quite new to the languange. She is getting ready to take her driver's exam and is quite nervous about it.  So how would you say:

"Good luck with your driving lesson today my love.  Remember, smile, have fun, and enjoy yourself."

Thank you, this is a wonderful forum.


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

You may want to say:

_Noroc/baftă la cursul de conducere de astăzi, draga mea. Nu uita să zâmbeşti şi să te relaxezi._

The last part _...have fun and enjoz yourself..._ I translated to _...relax yourself..._, because I cannot come out with a good translation in Romanian.


----------



## Alawi

succes la examen iubita mea! (success for your exam my love)

draga=dear
iubita=love

numai trebuie sa zambesti si sa te relaxezi
 only you need to smile and relaxe

note: I am not good romanian speaker


----------



## Alicez

Bafta la cursul de conducere de astazi, iubirea mea. Sa nu uiti sa zambesti, sa te distrezi si sa te simti bine!


----------

